# How to dump..Legally N64 roms?



## FAKETimHautekiet (Sep 11, 2020)

Hello, I'm a random person who will have soon a n64 with games, and i don't know how to dump them, i know the V64/Z64 Exists but i'm a cheap boi, 
how i should dump them?


----------



## AkumaNoYami (Sep 11, 2020)

Build yourself a card reader 
https://github.com/sanni/cartreader


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 11, 2020)

Unfortunately, there aren't exactly a lot of products to do this for cheapo. You can build your own, called the Sanni Cart Reader: https://github.com/sanni/cartreader, that'd probably be the cheapest way to do it I would guess.

However, if you happen to have an N64 Gameshark, a parallel cable and a PC running Windows 98 that also happens to have a parallel port, you can actually dump ROMs using a Gameshark and a program called "Game Software Code Creator". You'll need Windows 98 mainly because the software doesn't work amazingly well on WinXP or greater. 

Otherwise, might as well just download them elsewhere TBH.


----------



## FAKETimHautekiet (Sep 11, 2020)

oh, i'll test it, but is there instructions?


----------



## KiiWii (Sep 11, 2020)

Parallel port + gameshark..... KeK


----------



## FAKETimHautekiet (Sep 11, 2020)

i don't have a gameshark, neither a parallel cable AND port.


----------



## Bergot (Sep 11, 2020)

FAKETimHautekiet said:


> i don't have a gameshark, neither a parallel cable AND port.


Then its a no for you.. download the roms from the games you already own...

Enviado de meu XT1095 usando o Tapatalk


----------

